# Automatic Watch Service Cost



## ijustttesting (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a 80s automatic watch that needs for services. I wonder how much would it cost?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

ijustttesting said:


> I have a 80s automatic watch that needs for services. I wonder how much would it cost?


Is it a battery operated or one of these self winding automatic watches that are supposed to wind themselves from the movement of your hand?


----------



## ijustttesting (Jun 3, 2011)

Automatic 


carverman said:


> Is it a battery operated or one of these self winding automatic watches that are supposed to wind themselves from the movement of your hand?


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

Since you're in Vancouver, I'd recommend taking it to Norbert, the German watchmaker. He's got a small shop in Yaletown. Excellent service and honest man.


----------



## ijustttesting (Jun 3, 2011)

@ CEDEBE: If my watch is a Citizen, is it worth it?


cedebe said:


> Since you're in Vancouver, I'd recommend taking it to Norbert, the German watchmaker. He's got a small shop in Yaletown. Excellent service and honest man.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

ijustttesting said:


> @ CEDEBE: If my watch is a Citizen, is it worth it?


 Best to check with a repair person to find out what they'd charge. The value of the watch is whatever you put on it.


----------

